# My 1973 JD 140 H3 (text & pics)



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I stopped by my JD dealer to take some pics of my "new" JD 140. I wanted to move it out in the sun and take it for a drive. Unfortunately, the engine wouldn't start. It had sputtered a few times yesterday but today was a no start... period. Hmmm...checked the gas....empty! Duh! Filled up the tank, checked and added oil and hit the starter. VAROOOOOM. Except for some smoke, it ran like a champ, even at idle. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/c5474b19.jpg">

Driving a GT and driving a small tractor like my 170 is sure different. Steering is heavier, turning circle is wider, (brakes need replaced/adjusted) It was a little hairy backing it up with the power bagger and maneuvering through lines of new tractors. With the throttle full, the smoke isn't that bad, but the engine needs rings. You can see the oil around the head on the front side of the engine. The Hydro control tension needs to be adjusted as, without holding the control, it would gradually return to neutral. The transmission had no unusual noise.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/Goodsidewithshop.jpg">

I raised and lowered the deck. It was smooth and no pump or actuator noise. I lifted the PTO switch and the mower blades spun and the power bagger fan spun fairly quietly. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/Leftsiderear.jpg">

The amp meter works, one light works, front tires look like they were replaced fairly recently, back ones are OK. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/563c70df.jpg">

The body/fender metal is in real good shape. Very little surface rust and no dents, dings or bends. The hood is broken in front and needs to be replaced. The plate that covers the bottom front of the tractor with holes for the 4 hydraulic connectors is missing as well as the deflector over the motor. The seat cushion/cover needs to be replaced. 

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/Goodfrontpic.jpg">

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/Leftside.jpg">

There was an old beat up cardboard box on the seat that I took off and set aside the first time I checked out the tractor. I had forgotten it until today and it turned out to be a treasure chest. Inside was:

Missing front grill
Operators Manual for a 48" mowing deck.
2 different Illustrated Parts Catalogs for the 140
Owners Manual for the 140
Tabbed Service/troubleshooting Manual for the 140
Detailed (thick) Service Manual for the 140
Full set of engine rings
Full set head/manifold gaskets
2 Bearings (mains?)
A carb rebuild kit
A new belt pulley
Brass spacers?
Various seals
3 drive belts (haven't cross referenced them yet)
2 air cleaner filters
Everything but the manuals/grill are new in box/sealed bag

Looks like I have everything to fix the engine already!

I'm really looking forward to getting the tractor. I'm working hard on the "honey do" list so I should be able to have it delivered next week.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Careful Greg! It seems you are getting a little careless! Between these pics and the craftsman with the RV in the background, you giving out many clues to the location of this dealer!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Its already too late.............I have the location....I copied te image of all those ner tractors and other assorted powered equipment i thre background, blew them up so they had to be seen on mthe big screen projection TV and wrote dopwn the serial numbers of them, called the manufacturer, who gave me the dealers name that had them. Right now I am packing up my vintage VW van to make a roadtrip since its the most fuel efficient vehicle we have so I have more $$ to spend on these jewels when I get there.........Oh and as to the location.........well its &8(lkaj& located in OO*y9.........dar0999n kk3333ey09booatd

Greg..I have to ask you a simple question.....
Can you sleep at night knowing you stole these items?:furious: :furious:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Hee Hee Heeee..

6er,

Ain't Photo Shop handy...... What you see ain't always what you think!   

Chipmaker,

Hey, I'm helping clear up the environment by cleaning out the ol' boneyard. Can't have these old junk vehicles just laying around, can we?

Did some cross referencing and it looks like:

The bearings do not appear to be mains, Timkin roller bearings, (made in Australia). The brass "spacers" are actually bronze bushings for the front axle. one in the center and one each in the spindles. Seals are for the rear axle. There's a split engine valve keeper and a new wiring kit for the coil/breaker.

The manuals and parts cost alone are close to, if not more, than the $225 I paid for the tractor/bagger!

I do have some sleep problems, but that's just my apnea...:furious: :furious: :furious: 

Besides, I do make a great cup of coffee.....


<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/coffee_3.gif">


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice 'new tractor' how many is that now? 


BTW: hows the beamer??


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

my dealers never git me any good deals but l got a good deal on the 70 and 56 57


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

and the new game for deere got it for 5$ can don't know how much it is for the dealers


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good Greg!

It appears to have spent most of it's life inside a building when not being used. Just the usual signs of age and working earning it's keep, should clean up real nice.

Yep, it's confirmed, you have been bitten by the tractor collecting bug. And I do believe it was a green one.

Warning! Attachment collecting is a known side effect.

Mark


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice going Greg!

Now for the real story! Are those "Honey Do's Liberal in nature?

BAHABAHA :twoonone: 
Dean


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

This makes 3, 4 if you count the "hotrod" project buried somewhere in the garage... 

The Beemer is great. Best car I've ever had.

jbetts,

You've got some good projects going. We all look forward to seeing the tractors when you're done.

Mark,

Yep, I'd love to also get a 316 or a 318, or both, especially a diesel. That would be the ultimate!:thumbsup: 

The accessories are what scare me. I bet they could get real addictive and expensive. And....I'd need to get more storage space, like a new barn!!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Warning! Attachment collecting is a known side effect

I've heard rumors about that!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Dean,

I don't know their political affiliation, but my wife makes sure I have a "Liberal" amount on my list!
:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Warning! Attachment collecting is a known side effect.
> 
> Mark *



Not realy a side effect, but an illness all its own. The tractors are just the start. Wait to you start driving hours to get some odd, little known, WAY to expencive, attatchment, that you probably dont need anyway.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
You definitely need to go to www.weekendfreedommachines.org and check out the model info section for the attachments and the allied attachments that you can use for your 140.

I sure wish I had a dealer like yours. The dealers in my area want an arm and a leg for their "boneyard" specials. The Toro dealer to my north wanted $500 for a beat up 112 that smoke and wouldn't even turn over the last time I looked at it. He was going to part it out and said he could get more than $500 if he did. My JD dealer wants $650 for a tired looking JD160. Greg, you are lucky to have a dealer who knows what a "boneyard" is.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

ARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!:argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :knife:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You got a REAL nice deal!:argh: And your hood can be repaired! It's fiberglass and here is a link to one that was much worse getting fixed:

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/335/41843.html

And what a bonus to get the spare parts and manuals!:argh: :argh: :argh: I am very happy for you! :argh: :argh: :argh: And you got it all for $225?:argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It hurts even more now that I have discovered you are in western Washington:argh: :argh: :argh: Even if I can figure out what dealer you are dealing with, it's too far away from Pennsylvania for me to poach in your hunting spot. :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: Some of my local dealers have some interesting stuff in their boneyards, but prices are as if the stuff is almost new:money: :money:!!!:argh: :argh: 

Anyhow, I'm inspired to improve my tracking skills, to see if I can score some decent deals.:thumbsup: 

Anyone know a good remedy for headache?


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Now C'mon Greg,
What self-respecting tree-hugging liberal would buy a tractor that was designed and built to run on leaded gasoline. I should know I use to buy Tetra Ethyl Lead and other additives for gasoline for a couple of years after your new baby was born!  Nice new (oops I mean old) rig and if that ancient Power Flow Unit works, it will save you a lot of time picking up leaves this Fall.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *SJ,
> 
> The Beemer is great. Best car I've ever had.
> ...


i was wondering if you did much damage to it with your 'free motor' 

was it just a brakelight?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

Main damage is just the lens. I'll take a pic and post. I just know it's gonna be big bucks...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Well the my 140 will be delivered tomorrow... I am really excited. 

I did tick off the dealership owner, though. He was off for several days when it came in and I bought it. He complained to my sales guy that that particular H3 was much desired by collectors and if he had wanted to sell it, he could have gotten $600 - $700! However, he really wanted it for himself as he is collecting one each of all the older models as he finds them. 

Anyway, it's mine and I can't wait till it's here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i guess this will be your last old one:wontshare I'm sure he gave strict orders not to let the old ones go till hes seen them.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

I just have to get a list of what he already has and I'm in good shape for a few more.  

What I really want is a 316 or a 318. One of those is gonna cost me though...

Anyone heard of a 322 (or some number like it)? It was supposed to have a diesel "short block" but carbed with 2 coils for spark. Service manager says they were bullet proof tanks...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds like you've been jerken on the weakest link of the chain at the dealership. Extra black coffee for the owner. :furious: 

Mark


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
The 322 was a 3 cylinder Yammar gas engined version of the 318. They are high desirable because you get the legendary 318 capabilities coupled with an awesome engine. Here's a paragraph out of weekendfreedommachines.org Model info section on the 300 series.

B]"In 1984, the 318 was joined by its little brother the 316. Basically the same tractor as the 318, but without power steering and having only 1 spool of hydraulics. In 1986 the 330 joined the team, Deere’s first diesel powered Lawn and Garden tractor. And in 1988, the 330 was replaced by the 332, a diesel and the 322 was added with a 3 cylinder gasoline engine. The 330, 332, and 322 were all liquid cooled and the engines were sourced from Yanmar, the supplier of John Deere’s compact tractor line since 1979."[/B]

So the 332 would be diesel version that your dealer was talking about.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, it's here. Now the work begins. Lots of cleanup, lube. oil, filters, adjustments and checkouts. Work this fall on leaves and then rebuild time this winter. I'm excited.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Tractor/140and170sidebyside.jpg">


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Greg,
Get any work done on the H3?

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Your 140's hood is definitely fixable, and the rest of the tractor looks to be in real good shape. If the engine is decent, you will probably get another 15-20 years out of it. A very nice find on your part, I hope the dealer isn't too angry with you. Looks like a nice place to Deere hunt.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

come on Greg we haven't heard anything lately, Hows the project going? Have you cleaned it up yet. I realize that the engine rebuild will have to wait. We want more pictures of your newest (old) baby.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok Greg,
Now that we know your still lurking about in the shadows. Me, Joe and Michael demand an update! :fineprint  

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh come on Mark.............Whats the magic word????????  



Realy though how's that old classic doing??


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Pleeeease???? angel 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry guys,

Nothing but removing the head, cleaning out the carbon, replacing the gasket and torquing it down. Changed the plug and it cut down a bit on the smoke. 

Had some guests over the weekend and had a good time sightseeing around Seattle. The weather was great. When the fog clears I'll try to get some pics. The leave are starting to turn color and fall and I'm anxious to see how the PowerFlow works.

Thanks for the interest.

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Greg,
Thanks for the reply.  Glad to hear it helped the smoke. 

We had our first light frost last night, suppose to freeze tonight. The leaves are starting to drop quickly on the early trees. Not much color this year, just seem to be turning brown.

Are you and Michael close enough to the volcano to get any ash? I was thinking your both north of it a hundred miles or so.

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark, We get all the local news and some really neat pictures from the volcano. But we do not get the ash due to the fact that the winds are normally west to east or southwest to northeast and once in a while from the north so Portland get the ash once in a while (at least in the 1980 to 1986 eruption phase is how it worked). I live 180 miles north-northwest of the volcano in a small rural area almost to the Canadian border 30 miles from me. Greg lives down in Redmond (home of Miicrosoft) about a 100 miles north of the volcano, Hum I wonder if he retired young from Microsoft (nah) 

A couple websites are 
www.komotv.com
They load quickest and not a lot of graphics
www.kirotv.com
More graphics and better photo coverage
www.king5tv.com
You have to regrister to get a lot of the news from them
www.seattlepi.com
One of 2 local newspapers and have some coverage and interesting news stories
www.seatttletimes.com
The better of the 2 newspapers and really good coverage of the volcano

Almost all of these sources are good at how the volcano is doing and really try to explain everything.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh yea, I forgot one other thing, The U.S. forest service has 2 visitor centers near the volcano. One is still open the one that is about 9 miles northwest of the volcano and you can see in the crater (I beleive it is call the Coldwater center) The 2nd is the Johnson Observatory, It is currently closed as it is only 5 miles from the crater and is in a somewhat dangerous area if there is a larger eruption. Just some additional facts after thinking about. I do know one thing I am avoiding the mountain until after it quits the magma flows. Volcanic science just cannot predict everything and I am leery of some things. Mother Nature can be alfully mean at times.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*Thanks for the links!*

I bookmarked them for reference.

Geophysical events are another interest of mine. Just imagine how many watts of power could be generated by that one 30 minute steam release yesterday.

Hmm, if Greg was retired from MS that would explain his use of a Mac. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

I am about quite a ways from St. Helens. We did get a slight dusting in '80 but I'm not worried this time. 

Retire from Micro$hit???? No way! In the past I had to put up with Uncle Bill's crap for too long to not have a bitch!

Here's another good link.

http://q13.trb.com/

Walter Kelly, the Weather Guy, is really good. I think the best in the PNW.


Greg

BTW, here's some work with the Baby Deere...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link and the picture.

He-he, looks like your building a road block. I take it your loosening up the mulch pile and loading it into the trailer to spred on your trails and flower beds?

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

Exactly! "Doze " it onto the driveway and it's easy to scoop up with a snow shovel. Then into the trailer and off we go to the trail or bed. Really rich mulch that I am also going to add to my garden. I still have a foot or more thick "hill" on the other side of the drive. 

The little blade works well. I just wish I had a 175 (hydro) instead of the 170 (manual). Would make maneuvering around a bit easier....but other than that, it's a nice little tractor. Now a blade, or FEL, for the 140 would be sweet!

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey, Greg done anything lately on the restore projects.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Funny you should ask....I'm going through my Service Manual on the engine rebuild, as we "speak"...

Actually, I've been using it to pull and haul the last week or so. Will be taking the deck off (had some problems with the power flow unit) next week and in for disassembly and painting. Then the hood, seat, fender/deck unit come off. 

The motor will be pulled and taken to the garage for rebuild. The rest will be on the covered patio as I pull a little here and a little there for stripping and painting. Painting will be primer in the garage till spring and temps are high enough to paint the green stuff.... I think it's gonna be fun!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear that you are taking good care of the 140! Happy Holidays! I'm all over my headache now, the doc says I just needed lot of rest and to keep up with my meds


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

What kind of problems with the power flow? Bad bearings?

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark,

Just trying to get the darn unit off the deck. There is a screw(s) holding it on that I couldn't see/find but it wouldn't come off with the obvious connections. I messed with it for a bit and said...hell with it...I'll do it later.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup. Some times its just better to walk away. I do that once in a wile. Better to walk away then to get irratated, and end up breaking something.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Warning! Attachment collecting is a known side effect
> 
> I've heard rumors about that!!!
> *


Its not a side effect. The tractors are the side effect. You will get to the point that you are just buying tractors just so you can mount ever attachments you have to it's own tractor. 

The JD 110 round fender had a loader, stickle bar mower, air compresser, pto, sprayer, sweepers, golf cart seat, snow blower, mower, snow plow, tiller and then the asserisories: slab weights, front and rear wheel weights, chains, ag tires, wide turf, narrow turf, narrow front, wide front, head/tail light kit, cirgerate ligher kit, hydraulic lift, spring lift kit, front lift rod, rear sleeve hitch

The 140 list is almost as worse. Depending on the year of the 140. 

There is a lot of toys you can get for John Deere. 

I know were a bunch of attchments are, I am just waiting to find the right tractor to mount them on.


----------

